# 14ο Αντιρατσιστικό Φεστιβάλ



## crystal (Jun 27, 2009)

Στις 3, 4 και 5 Ιουλίου, στο πάρκο Ειρήνης στο Ρέντη. Για το πρόγραμμα και λοιπές πληροφορίες, κλικ εδώ.


----------

